# diy odor scrubber



## sesa (Nov 16, 2008)

So the diy scrubber costs $60 and by the time you buy the carbon another $10.  why not just buy an ebay generic automotive cone filter with a 4" end and fill it with carbon.  They are designed to breathe alot of air through them.  They cost maybe $8?  So how about someone tries it and saves alot of money.  I don't need one otherwise i'd try.


----------

